# Tempera Paint Sucks



## cmk4425 (Oct 16, 2007)

The largest bottles of neon paint that I could find was in tempera paint. While it is getting the job done it is way too thin. Does anyone know where to get cheap neon paint for a decent price?


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Depends on how much you want to spend. I've gotten neon paint from various online locations in fairly large quantities, but have had to pay for shipping which kind of defeats the purpose of cheap paint. I've also found you get what you pay for. I often get neon paint from Michaels, buy they only sell it in the smaller jars, so I end up buying several bottles of it.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

What exactly is Tempera paint, and what is it used for specifically?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

From what I remember, it's a paint used by school art classes and such.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Tempera paint is water-based poster paint. It's made for kids because it washes off easily. I'll bet you could still use it if you use it in layers and give it a coat of sealer on top.

I use the little bottles of craft paint from Michaels for most things... one brand or another is always on sale, and it goes a lot further than you'd think.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Yes, tempera paint sucks. For black light paint I always buy day-glo paint. It is pricey- but it is worth it- it reacts so much better to black light than wild fire or Rosco's UV paint. 
yes, it is pricey- it only comes in gallons but it is the best. by best I mean high functioning, not just fancy.
http://www.dayglostore.com/catalog_browse.asp?parNbr=570


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

Tempra paint is a protein based paint, made either with egg yolks or milk traditionally. Today's tempera is usually bound with glue instead of proteins though.

Some of the world's great masterpieces were painted with tempera up until oil paint was discovered in the 1500's. Not only is it a great medium, it lasts forever, at least the traditional tempera.


----------



## BadMonkey (Sep 7, 2011)

I was gifted with a crate of tempera paint - maybe 25 or so large bottles in different colors. I used them almost exclusively on all of my props last year. Yes, it is thin. So, multiple layers are necessary. However, water clean up makes it a lot easier to deal with. As far as being water-based, I just used a matte spray finish to weather proof everything.

When it comes to using the neon tempera, I wasn't really impressed. In the end, the color was not bright (or thick) enough to really pop under black lights. I'll be including some pro quality neon paint in next year's budget.

All in all, I haven't been dissapointed....especially because I'm a Haunter. And Haunter's LOVE free stuff!


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Have you tried Blickrylic? This is thicker than tempera, and it is an acrylic economy paint. Comes in pints or quarts, cheap, and the Fluorescent colors are super bright. I have used this stuff for years.

http://www.dickblick.com/products/blickrylic-student-acrylics/


----------



## bansheette (Jan 7, 2009)

I second Allen's recommendation of Dayglo; we've been using their paints for years and you can top them for UV (the pigments pop better than any other brand we've tried).


----------

